# Daytona 24 hour



## PNA (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone going to the Daytona 24 hour races???? Jan 27th - 28th.

PM me and we can meet up for some great shots of the infield cars.

Paul


----------



## PNA (Jan 21, 2007)

It's this weekend, guys......!!!


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

That sounds fun! If I could beam down I would!


----------

